# "Blow hole"



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

My next step is to put a "Blow hole" in the top of my computer to take care of a case overheating problem, when using the CD or the DVD Drives. 

Has anyone here done that? Any information from those who have, would be appreciated.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

usually u put blow holes between the free space where the motherboard is and the drives. where are you getting the info from that the cd and dvd drives are causing over heating ?

make sure u have
1 fan in the front pulling air in
1 fan in the back or more pulling air out
if u have a side fan make sure its blowing air in
the cpu fan should be blowing air towards the cpu
and the blow hole fan should be pulling air out.


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you for your reply.

I got the info that the cd and dvd drives are causing over heating from the following web site. http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/143.

However my computer case over heats when I am ripping music from my CDs.
The processor runs at 100 percent capacity during the ripping procedure. I have a huge fan on the CPU heat sink, drawing air from outside of the side of the case, that adequately takes care of the CPU temp.

It is quite possible that the over heating is the result of extra heat caused by the CPU running at 100 %.

But I don't think it really matters, Because it is a new computer (about one month old) and I recently installed a fan in the front pulling air in and an additional fan in the back pulling air out, and that is not enough. My plan is to have the blow hole also functioning as an exhaust.

Being that the top of my case is not removable I assume that I will need to pull everything out of the case before I attempt to do any cutting?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yes i would suggest taking everything out. tough im lazy i just taped everything over and wrapped it up and then drilled but i suggest doing it the right way of taking the motherboard etc out.

also please download sensorview pro and post a screen shots of the temperatures under load and idle !

thanks


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

At idle 

CPU = 0 to 21 degrees Celsius = 32 to 70 degrees F. 

System = 38 degrees Celsius = 99 degrees F.

HDD. = 22 degrees Celsius = 72 degrees F. 

Ripping CDs


CPU = 8 to 21 degrees Celsius = 46.4 to 70 degrees F. 

System = *reaches a high of 51 degrees Celsius = 123.8 degrees F*.

HDD. = 28 degrees Celsius = 82.4 degrees F.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.directron.com/blowhole.html

Guide hope it helps


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

I installed a temp. monitor/case fan controller in an empty 5 1/4" bay in my case. Video card always runs hottest,even though it has onboard fan & I have a 80mm case fan blowing over it & cpu. Temps. for cpu,hdd,& vga max out @ 37C,w/about 3 degrees difference at most between all 3 units watching a dvd. Added top rear exhaust fan next to power supply in addition to side case fan. Chopped out metal grillwork in front of front case fan,front plastic case bezel hides that. More airflow,easier on fan,quieter. Mounted 2 1/2" plastic 90 degree pipe drain fttg. onto back of front fan so it blows onto HD,DVD burner,etc. Dropped HD temp. 5 degrees! I don't like the idea of fans in top cover, seems like dust,bugs,soda,etc. could gain easy entry.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

There is nothing at all wrong with the temps you posted (post#5 above). The system temp of 51°C is not at all abnormal. My system (running AMD Athlon XP) is almost always at that temp and has served me well for a number of years now. The CPU I have in mine is rated to 90°C anyway, so the 51°C is average.


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

First Let me thank you all for your input. It is all very helpful.

Starting with the last reply and working my way up. Thank you Doctor Kev. For letting me know what the average is. I am OK beginning with the average but not OK with staying there. I have not run across any evidence stating that having a cooler system can hurt the computer in any way, and it might help to eliminate the offensive odder that I smell when my computer runs at the higher temperature. No offense intended but average is just not acceptable for me.

minster...You have covered most of the things that I have thought about and provided some answers for some things that I have wanted to do. I took great interest in the Mounted 2 1/2" plastic 90 degree pipe drain fitting that you installed. How did you install it? I want to do something similar with the Blow hole. I want to mount the fan on top of the case, and mount a 90 degree fitting over the fan, facing towards the rear of the computer eliminating the need for concerns like dust,bugs,soda,etc.

Doby The link was very helpful.

Nick.


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

Upon taking a closer look at the sensor view window it is the Board or System that is giving the high reading. The AUX which has a picture of a case beside it reads 32 C = 90 F At idle. The system currently is reading at 41 C = 106 F


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

cut a pc of sheet metal same size as fan,lay fan on top of it to mark outline & use drill bit or nail through corner mtg. holes to transfer screw pattern. remove fan,measure across dig. holes to find center. dimple w/nail,use compass to scribe circle same dia. as plastic elbow[2 1/2" or 3",I used the former because of lack of space in case]. scribe another circle inside of it about 1/2" smaller in dia. cut out inner circle,cut slits to outer circle about 1/4" apart. flatten this adaptor using hammer & 2 flat pcs. of thick metal as all the cutting will distort it.bend up every other "ear",place on end of elbow & holding down against flat surface,apply liberal bead of hot plastic glue around the periphery completely embedding exposed metal tabs. bend other tabs tightly against ID of elbow;glue not necessary. remember to mark elbow & adaptor 1st for correct airflow direction. try using a piece of paper 1st if you've never done much sheet metal fab;careful you don't cut yourself. Hope this helps.


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

minster,

Thanks Amigo.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

almost forgot: are your case fan inlets obstructed by a grid of holes drilled by case mfr? chop one big hole for fan inlet;use a wire cover if it's exposed to exterior of case. ever popped a cover off of a shower drain? as for the airflow diverter,I was assuming the interior face of your fan is accessible to install the metal adaptor onto. apply a thick bead of silicon sealant around hole of adaptor b4 install to fan to help seal air leaks & reduce vibration.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nick - I trust you will post your revised temps here after you've cut up the case? I would be VERY interested in the result.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm not a caveman,but sometimes can be every bit as resourceful. That's why I suggested using a paper "mockup" 1st. Aftrmarket temp. monitor uses power from PS; I considerate it as a an independent gauge of temps. of various hardware. I.E. a second opinion never hurts. If MB malfunctions,can you trust it to tell you hot it's getting?


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks all for your replies.

Here is an update:

I installed a High performance case fan in the power supply, and it would not run it. So I powered the fan with an alternative power source, which has reduced the temperature by 4 degrees.

Currently I have a 300 watt power supply, next week I plan on purchasing a 400 or 450 watt power supply, and once that is installed, I will be installing more fans.

Yes Kev I will keep you posted.


----------



## Twinked (Dec 18, 2006)

If your going to get a new PSU i would recommend AT LEAST 550W to cover anything else you may put in there.


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all,

I have installed a 500 watt power supply, cut two 3" holes in the case, and installed identical fans in those locations. One in the top (drawing air out) and one in the bottom, (drawing air in) The bottom one is centered approximately midway between the outside edges of the motherboard.

To accommodate the fan that draws air in from the bottom. I installed four casters in place of the plastic feet, which has lifted the bottom of the computer 2" above the surface it sits on. 

While this has not dropped the case temperature, any lower than what it was with the high performance fan, that I had installed in the old power supply. It has improved the stability of the computer.

Although I have yet to put it to test under a heavy load, the temperature does not rise as high as it did before, when opening the resource heavy programs.

I used a variable speed hand held drill with a metal hole cutter. *Not an easy task* even for those with extensive power tool experience. I am pleased with the finished product, however it would have been a complete disaster with out the information in the link that was provide by Doby.

Thank you all.


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

Well for what I expect to be a final update to this thread. "For what it is worth". Yesterday I took an old hard drive apart, and cut a three inch hole in the base of it, and mounted the original fan from the old power supply to the bottom of it. Then I installed it in the bay directly beneath the hard drive.

It is taking the "intake" air that the fan in the front of the computer is providing and cooling the hard drive.

Currently my sensor view temperature readings are:

CPU fluctuating between 7 & 21 C.

Motherboard is fluctuating between 34 & 35 C.

Chipset is constant at 24 C.

Hard drive is at 20 C.

So over all a reasonable improvement. The greatest improvement is in the temperature of the chipset (down from 40 C.) and the hard drive ( down from 30 C.)

The mother board temp is down from 40 & 41 C. I would like to get it lower but I don't think it is possible.

Regards, and Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

I like the fan in the junk hard drive idea,that's pretty inventive. Temps. for all my hardware stabilise in the lower 30'sC after an hour or so,video card hits 36C if I'm watching a dvd. Your cooling mods. should make for a very stable system,good job!


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Minster,

Your temperatures are pretty impressive.

I removed all of the (non operating system) programs that the manufacturer had pre-installed on my system. Switched back to AVG anti virus from Avast, and I am seeing (after start up) a board temperature of 28 - 29 C. At a room temperature of 70 degrees F.

My computer has been on now for over an hour, and as I type this, the board temperature is reading 30 C.

That accomplished I now look forward to getting on with the rest of the things that I had plans for before this exercise began.

Your input in this thread helped to get my mind working in the right direction, and I appreciate that.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

at the risk of being sued for libel,I had to delete Norton antivirus just to get my latest build up & running. At that time,I still had 3 or 4 months of paid-for protection. In the words of my co-builder{ a brother},"Norton is bloated this year. Lots of complaints". Anti-virus software can be every bit a headache as a virus in a new build,i.e., trying to download drivers. Glad to hear of your good build;should be stable until next build. TSF's a pretty cool site,they've certainly helped me out many times just reading about other peoples troubles & the responses given. The fan in the old junk hard drive case under the working hard drive,that's original. Lots to learn here;thanks for your response A-Nick4Me.


----------

